# Blast from the Past: The Invisible Man (1970's)



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

As a scientist working for a government think-tank called the KLAE Corporation, Dr. Daniel Westin creates a formula to be used for matter transformation. To test the formula he uses it on himself. Before he can return to normal he discovers the government wants to use his formula for wrong, so he destroys it. Being unable to become visible again, he and his wife become agents for KLAE fighting crime, while trying to rediscover his formula and return to normal.

Machine Malfunction...Westin permanently invisible...Klae Corporation will finance recovery effort...Westin will render services as secret agent.
His code name: Klae Resourse.

Cast:
David McCallum 
Role: Dr. Daniel Westin
Craig Stevens 
Role: Walter Carlson
Melinda Fee 
Role: Dr. Kate Westin


----------

